# Happy 93rd Birthday Betty White!



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2015)

I've always liked Betty White, even more when I learned of her great love for animals.  Saw her on TV last night, and she was saying how caring for the animals is her passion and keeps her going.  Here's some things we can learn from her.  http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/01/16/betty-white-birthday-timeless-lessons_n_6456488.html


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 17, 2015)

Nice photo SB!

I love her best as Sue Ann Nivens on the Mary Tyler Moore show


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 17, 2015)

I first knew Betty White in the late 40's when she was on local TV (KLAC) in Los Angeles. She worked with Al Jarvis on a show where they played records and discussed whether they would  be hit's or misses.

From Wikipedia...

In 1949, she began appearing as co-host with Al Jarvis on his daily live television variety show _Hollywood on Television_, originally called _Al Jarvis' Make-Believe Ballroom_ on KFWB radio and on KLAC-TV in Los Angeles.[SUP][4][/SUP][SUP][23][/SUP] White began hosting the show by herself in 1952 after Jarvis' departure,[SUP][4][/SUP] spanning five and a half hours of live ad-lib  television six days per week over a contiguous four-year span  altogether. In all of her various variety series over the years, White  would sing at least a couple of songs during each broadcast.

I was about about 13 and had a crush on her.  Happy Birthday Betty dear!!!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 17, 2015)

I feel very happy these days, and Betty White is one of my heros/mentors.  She at least seems very happy, loves animals, and loves to make people laugh!  She is who I want to be like when I grow up to 93, to infinity and beyond!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Jan 17, 2015)

Just love her!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 17, 2015)

Happy birthday to an amazing lady!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 17, 2016)

15 things you may not have known about Betty White.  More here.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 17, 2016)

> I love her best as Sue Ann Nivens on the Mary Tyler Moore show



Me, too RR! 

Happy* 94th, *Betty! (this thread is a year old, Betty was born in 1922)


----------



## jujube (Jan 17, 2016)

She is someone who I would love to meet in person.  I've always admired her and I hope she's still around at 100 and making us laugh.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 17, 2016)

Awww what a special lady, Happy Birthday girlfriend may you see 100+...Oh and I like her "Good Day" even better than Miss Lee!


----------



## tnthomas (Jan 17, 2016)

Love you Betty White!  Happy 93rd!


----------



## Karen99 (Jan 17, 2016)

Betty is a treasure.  I loved her on MaryTyler Moore.  She has a real heart of gold for animals.  Long may you run dear lady. :love_heart:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 18, 2016)

Happy 94th birthday


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 19, 2016)

Betty White is funny as hell!  I LOVED her when she played a lawyer's secretary on Boston Legal -- she was SO funny.


----------



## applecruncher (Jan 19, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Betty White is funny as hell!  I LOVED her when she played a lawyer's secretary on Boston Legal -- she was SO funny.



Yeah, she killed some guy. James Spader was the lawyer Alan Shore.


----------

